# Favourite Websites



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

So what are your favourite or most visited websites other than other than rltwatches.com and this forum? Are they funny, informative, educational, dirty?









Here are my current five most visited in no particular order:

http://www.b3ta.com - Probably the funniest site ever.

http://news.bbc.co.uk - For keeping up to date with what's going on.

http://www.imdb.com - So I can see who that fit actress was in that film I saw.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk - So I know when it's going to p*ss down.

http://www.runnersweb.co.uk - For the pace calculator.

A.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Ebay features regularly in my browing history - more for window shopping rather than buying.

autobytel.co.uk for checking car prices/specifications and general drooling

lastminute.com for dreaming


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Interesting idea Andrew









Abebooks, probably the best website for pre-owned and out of print books

http://www.abebooks.co.uk/

Genes Reunited, part of the Friends Reunited group, a fantastic family research site with powerful family tree builder software and relative searches, subscription required but well worth it.

http://genesreunited.com/

Northern Miner - part free part subscription, mining industry news with a Canadian junior bias.

http://www.northernminer.com/

My token "dirty" site







or 157 reasons why I miss Eastern Europe







(Not For Office!)

http://hegre-archives.com/


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

JoT said:


> Interesting idea Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The out of print books site sounds interesting, as does the 'dirty' one! I'll take a look when the 710 goes to bed!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It's "art" mate, nothing "dirty" about it at all


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

good thread . the websites i check when i first log on :

bbc website mostly sport to check transfers etc

ebay watchlist

top gear see whats going on in all things automotive

www.pistonheads.com some of the best cars for sale in uk ,car [email protected]

nme keep up on music etc ,then bittorrent sites to find out whats new .

also recently bought fhm and theres a really good book with this months issue about essential websites worth buying just for that also next month that cheerleader out of heroes is in it .tip top.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Running_man said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting idea Andrew
> ...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't really have many regular sites, it depends on what I'm working on.

http://www.pitpass.com/

Well written and very informative.

http://www.demonoid.com

When I need a well seeded torrent

http://www.myczechrepublic.com/

To make sure I never miss an important day in the other half's culture.

http://twit.tv

http://dl.tv

http://www.grc.com

http://www.pcpro.co.uk

For the Geek in me

http://www.audible.co.uk

when I can't be bothered to read...


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

A few of my newsfeed selections:

A) Boing-Boing.net - A directory of wonderful things








Cool Tools

C) Toon (non-official)

D) Coverville - music covers podcast

E) Mr Chalk - The Horrors of the Inner City Comprehensive - very funny/scary

F) The Policeman's Blog - very funny/scary


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well I don't get much time to go surfing, after the forum and ebay

quite often find myself on http://www.chordie.com


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I seem to be flitting between here, ebay and google (for the funny pics and clips mainly) a lot these days.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

probably fleabay and new scientist


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> well I don't get much time to go surfing, after the forum and ebay
> 
> quite often find myself on http://www.chordie.com


cool site....thanks pg


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the links everyone - I find myself in a rut when it comes to the internet, limiting myself to just a few sites, probably because finding new good ones gets harder as the internet itself gets more tangled and commercial.

Some interesting ones posted.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

good reference one this...

http://www.collectspace.com/


----------

